# adding ㅁ to verbs



## maghanish2

안녕하세요!

I have a quick question that I can't seem to understand.

Many of my Korean friends, when they write to each other, they add an ㅁ at the end of their verbs.  Why is this there?  For example:

학교에 갔음 (instead of just 갔어)
기쁘시겠어욤 (instead of just 요 i think)

I don't understand this construction.  

도와주세요!  고맙습니댜!


----------



## lhyde17

hey, actually it doesn't change any meaning of the sentence. People tend to use that form to sound more friendly? So if you are writing an e-mail to your boss or professor, don't do that!


----------



## Outsider

Is it like a smiley face?


----------



## maghanish2

Oh so basically it is just like a way to make it sound more "colloquial" and between good friends or something?  Okay, thanks!

Also, is it only used in writing or in speaking too?


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

very internet-Instant Messeging-NateOn-teenager-girly sorta thing to add ㅁ.


----------

